
Bootstrap 4.1.2 released - asoto
https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2018/07/12/bootstrap-4-1-2/
======
tshannon
I'm excited for the day this gets merged and can drop jquery:

[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/23586](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/23586)

~~~
chrisacky
I'm curious, why?

~~~
akx
The only reason my current main work project has jQuery is it uses some
Bootstrap components. Everything else is React.

~~~
Ralfp
Why not use react-strap? It offers React reimplementations of Bootstrap
components.

~~~
rozenmd
[https://github.com/reactstrap/reactstrap/blob/master/package...](https://github.com/reactstrap/reactstrap/blob/master/package.json#L118)

Reactstrap has a dependency on Bootstrap, which as GP mentioned - uses jQuery.

~~~
nightski
Actually no it only depends on the bootstrap css and does not require the
bootstrap js.

But I'm not sure including react in order to get rid of jQuery is a win haha.

------
dstroot
Congratulations! I adore bootstrap. Huge ecosystem, easy to customize and
incorporates so much cross browser “stuff” it’s hard to even imagine. I
remember the Fat and MDO days fondly.

~~~
kevinyen
Ditto. Bootstrap is such a lifesaver. Thank you!

------
Theodores
Has Bootstrap had its day now that we have evergreen browsers and built in
layout engines, HTML5 validation plus everything thing else that has arrived
in the years since bootstrap 3? Or is this release more of a maintenance
product for existing projects? For new projects does it make more sense to
leave this framework behind, even though it was brilliant in its day?

~~~
CM30
Nah, it's not redundant just yet. For starters the components provide a basic
sort of 'design' for people who suck at designing UIs, like myself. For them,
it means they've got a decent default style for things like buttons, burger
menus, slideshows, alerts, etc. That's still useful to have, especially if you
can't afford a designer.

It's also still very good for quickly mocking up user interfaces, especially
ones for boring stuff like admin panels where you don't want to be stuck
focusing on the UI rather than the actual functionality.

Finally, it provides a nice sort of built in style guide for a project you're
not used to yet. If a site uses Bootstrap, well you know immediately what
classes you need to use for components, what blocks of HTML are needed where,
etc, and you can much more easily teach that to a new developer too.

So while its usage for grids is certainly on the decline, it's not dead just
yet.

------
no1youknowz
I've moved over to using Vue. I much prefer this version, than using
bootstrap-vue.

Is there a vue lib addon where jQuery is replaced with Vue functionality?

I'm using laravel 5.6, which comes with Vue and Bootstrap 4. If I get to a
point where my own code isn't using jQuery (very close). I'd like to eliminate
that download all together.

~~~
exceptionallyOK
I was happy when I found this:
[https://uiv.wxsm.space/](https://uiv.wxsm.space/)

Bootstrap components implemented in Vue 2, the range of components is limited
but I used what I needed and could forgo adding jQuery

~~~
no1youknowz
Unfortunately the author isn't going to fork and support version 4. He
recommends bootstrap-vue.

>
> [https://github.com/wxsms/uiv/issues/157#issuecomment-3622440...](https://github.com/wxsms/uiv/issues/157#issuecomment-362244017)

Oh well. I'll keep looking.

Maybe next year, I'll roll up my sleeves and give it a go myself.

------
la_fayette
i really like the css/scss part of bootstrap for projects. it has everything
needed in a high quality and extremly customizable setting. i just wonder why
jquery is still there? i would love to see the standard bootsrap with native
javascript dom api. this would allow for simple integration into react,
angular and whatnot without requiring eachs own project like
angular.bootstrap.js and so on...

~~~
CharlesW
> _i just wonder why jquery is still there?_

You may not need it! Go to [1], then click on "Show components requiring
JavaScript" to see which components require it. You don't need jQuery for the
CSS part of Bootstrap, for example.

[1] [http://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/getting-
started/introductio...](http://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/getting-
started/introduction/)

~~~
la_fayette
yes of course, you dont need jquery for the javascript part! i wanted to use
the bootstrap modal with vue.js. in the end the only way was to use some
vue/bootstrap beta library with all the bootstrap components developed for
bootstrap...

------
aantix
Is there a quick way to migrate from Bootstrap 3 to 4?

~~~
have_faith
If a codebase is already launched with bootstrap 3, what would be benefit of
converting? (genuine question)

~~~
yannski
There's a few refinements in BS4. Refinements that become quickly inavouable.
First and foremost the new flexbox directives all grid related stuff (mobile
first). That's why I systematically migrate all my projects to BS4 even though
it's not 100% needed.

------
diegorbaquero
Thank you for this much needed update! Bootstrap has been an amazing tool for
years

------
smnplk
i like bulma better

------
11235813213455
is there a css-in-js version of bootstrap?

------
mikevm
What do you need Bootstrap for if you can use CSS Grid?

~~~
33degrees
Grids are a very small part of what bootstrap offers

